# Lawyer in Lagos



## CorkyClarke (Oct 22, 2013)

We are buying a property in Lagos and have been given the name of a lawyer to deal with the purchase, but before we go ahead does anyone have any recommendations. How do I find out about her professional reputation?


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

CorkyClarke said:


> We are buying a property in Lagos and have been given the name of a lawyer to deal with the purchase, but before we go ahead does anyone have any recommendations. How do I find out about her professional reputation?


I bought a property last year and I used a female solicitor in Lagos. I don't know the Lawyer you are speaking of but the lady who dealt with my affairs was excellent. She is also my fiscal representative and she also represents my brother (who lives near Praia da Luz). She is very efficient and her English is excellent. If you wish I can give you her details but I would not want to do so on a public forum and you do not accept private messages. I think it's against the rules to swap e-mail addresses so I don't know how I could get the information to you. (Oh and apparently a solicitor does much more than a lawyer in Portugal).
Let me know how you get on

Stoort in Balurcos de Cima.


----------

